# Osborne EB-3 Miter Gauge works right outa the box



## lightcs1776

Nice to know. I'll add it to the list of future considerations.


----------



## BuckI

I thought about one of those but just couldn't get my hands on one when I was looking, besides Norm seemed to like his. I bought an Incra, and I am happy with it, but still would have liked to see a display at the Woodcraft where I could have looked it over before I decided.


----------



## knotscott

At one time, I had the EB-3, an Incra V27 w/fence, and a Woodhaven Deluxe….all are really good miter gauges, but I found myself using the EB-3 the most. I've since sold the Woodhaven, but hang on to the Incra for bandsaw, router table, right side crosscuts, and other uses. Nice choice….You're likely to find that it's one of the more significant contributors to good accuracy.


----------



## 280305

I have had my Osborne EB-3 miter gauge for almost five years. It has seen plenty of use and is still as accurate as ever. I think that you will be very happy with your purchase.


----------



## patron

yup got one too
a real champ
would like to get another some day
set to the other side of the blade
(although it sets up to either side easily)

got my buddy too

http://lumberjocks.com/Miterguy


----------



## gfadvm

I have wanted one of those for a long time! Have never heard anyone bad mouth one. Your shop is going to be the envy of everyone here if you keep getting cool stuff!


----------



## CharlesA

This may sound like an odd question, but for those of you with this Osborne miter gauge, do you use this 100% of the time you use a miter gauge or do you ever use the stock one? If so, why?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Andy it is really a accurate tool and well made

David if you have one and are considering another i know ive made a great choice

thanks ChuckV after 5 years you still like it i know it was a good choice

knotscott thanks the frind that sold me on it has the incra and said he has used it one time to aide in setting up his Incra and know they are good so it was the thing that confensed me go with it

BuckI i got it from wood craft but ordered it on line and looked at a old catalog and didnt see it either

Chris its well worth the money ,and user friendly


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CharlesA i use some others that i had ,picked up here and there but they dont have the accuracy this dose for repeat cuts plus i like the stop block on this too , im fairly new so i may not be the one to say for sure


----------



## patron

*charles*
i use others too
and have a sled 
whatever works for the size and need
of the project wood i'm making

here is a platform i saw here on LJ's to hold the osborne
for wider cuts (sorry forgot who posted it)
.
by itself i can cut 13" on my delta unisaw








it will cut more but bringing it back further
it falls off the table and twists some
(have to hold it up to use right 
so it doesn't 'catch' on the table in the slide forwards)








so i made this (shimmed here and there to bring it right
it is upside down in the first pic)








and in use it keeps thing nice
and i can cut to 23"


----------



## Kentuk55

Good to know. Thnx for your lil review


----------



## brtech

Occasionally, I'll reach for my stock miter gauge. The reason is that the EB-3 is big, and mine is hung to the right of my Sawstop PCS, two steps away. I keep the stock one in the accessories holder that's mounted right on the PCS base. If I don't care that much about accuracy, and the crosscut is relatively small, I'll sometimes just reach down and grab the SS one. But I use the EB-3 for anything I really need to be cut accurately. I don't think I've ever set the stock miter gauge to anything other than 90 - I always use the EB-3 for angled cuts. And if I'm cutting real small stuff, the abrasive front surface is really good at holding parts steady.


----------



## bladeburner

When I use mine it is often accompanied by this in-feed table. Also, I trimmed the sandpaper strip to allow a square to contact the metal and act as a dust relief. I keep that strip of MDF handy to aid in setting angles with a digital angle gauge or adjustable right triangle. Just more FYI.


----------



## b2rtch

I have one for several years, I love it.


----------



## CharlesA

Just picked up one of these-haven't used it yet. Have any of you thought of a really cool way to store your miter gauge?


----------



## brtech

I have a basement shop. I dropped a couple of nails into the exposed header above the block and hang it just to the right of my SS


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great idea i got to get a spot near and do the same thanks brtech


----------

